# Did some shooting today with different powder.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Remington 700 BDL, Bushnell Banner 3x9 with BDC.
Cases were Remington, primers winchester small rifle.
Powder IMR 4831 was the change from what I normally use, IMR 4350 . My brother gave me a can of it that he used for some thing he owned once. Powder is from 1992.
Bullet is my favorite Seeira 85gr. HPBT game kings.

This rifle has sat in the safe for some time as I inhearted a Rugar 77 243 from my dad and really like it so is what I have been shooting for a while now.

Any way the book says this load should do 2990 FPS. 
Target.









I found the powder to be on the dirty side as there was a lot of residue on the necks of the ejected shells.

 Al


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

VERY nice, Al!

I have two problems with your target:

1. I haven;t found the right combination yet, and
2. I can;t shoot that well!

That is a great group!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I am lucky in the fact that every place I have lived except 4 I have been able to shoot mostly by steping out the back door when ever I wanted. The 4 places were military bases.

Here I have the range about 50 yards out the back door, even though the snow is to deep to use my home made shooting bench I found the shooting sticks to work fine.

Load development is a times taking event. Figure out the bullet you want fot the caliber, then the powder, Start at the lowest book load and load some, I do 6 rounds. Once I get groups I like I load 12 more of them and fill a 5 gallon pail with damp potting soil and shoot into it at 100 yards. I then dig into the pail and find the expanded bullet to see if it works like I want it to.
These 85gr. HPBT game kings work great for me for every type of game I have hunted with the caliber.

I shoot a lot too, A whole lot.

 Al


----------

